
Significant iPhone X Cancellation, Apple Hides Painful Quarter - deafcalculus
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2018/02/02/apple-news-iphonex-cancellations-macbook-chip-design-quarterly-results-pain/#5bec0f7a53bf
======
smallduck
Misleading: they aren't cancelling the X any more than they "cancelled the
iphone 5 in 2012". After followup comes out they won't keep making the X as
last-year's-$100-cheaper model, that is all. Read more rebuttal
[https://daringfireball.net/2018/01/iphone_x_one_year](https://daringfireball.net/2018/01/iphone_x_one_year)

